# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  The Best Magic in the World

## drd00m

Varios cambios desde el ultimo FISM: para esta edicion 2015 decidi  renombrar la compilacion para no dar lugar a confusiones, agregue los  titulos a los videos, pase todos los videos a formato pantalla ancha y  agregue varios videos mas. Las novedades estan marcadas en negrita.

Un agradecimiento especial a German Kijel que fue el unico que colaboro.

Vol. 1 - FISM Prize Winners (2015 edition)

_Part 1_
*[01] Jean Valton (1 Manipulaion 1947, 1 Manipulacion 1948, Especial 1950, 3 Comica 1951)*
*[02] Viggo Jahn (Grand Prix 1949 [*])*
[03] Geoffrey Buckingham (1 Manipulacion 1949, 1 Close-up 1949, Grand Prix 1951)
[04] Carlo Tornedo (1 Manipulacion 1950, 1 Manipulacion 1951)
[05] Fred Kaps (Grand Prix 1950, 1 Cartomagia 1955, Grand Prix 1955, Grand Prix 1961)
[06] Marconick (1 Manipulacion 1955, 1 General 1961)
[07] Gogia Pasha (2 Micromagia 1958)
*[08] Peter Lodynski (1 Comica 1958)*
[09] Phoa Yan Tiong (1 Micromagia 1958)
[10] Dr. Rama (1 Invento 1958, 1 Salon 1961, 3 Cartomagia 1964, 1 Invento 1964)
*[11] Claude Rix (2 Manipulacion 1958, 3 Manipulacion 1961, 2 Micromagia 1964, 2 General 1964)*
https://mega.co.nz/#!tAYzxDqb!Jthst3...Gllw0LCxsmWZ8c

_Part 2_
*[12] Tonny van Dommelen (Grand Prix 1958)*
[13] Pierre Brahma (3 Manipulacion 1958, 1 Manipulacion 1961, Grand Prix 1964, Grand Prix 1976)
[14] Les Andreals (1 Escenario 1961)
[15] Piet Forton (1 Cartomagia 1961, 1 Cartomagia 1964, 1 Cartomagia 1967)
*[16] Finn Jon (2 General 1964)*
[17] Julio Carabias (2 Comica 1964)
[18] Mr. Cox (Grand Prix 1964, 2 Invento 1973)
[19] Di Sato (2 Manipulacion 1964, Grand Prix 1967)
*[20] Tel Smit (1 Manipulacion 1967, 1 Manipulacion 1970 [*])*
https://mega.co.nz/#!ZFp2VLIJ!m2yiAz...iD9jFCbVLR7O6s

_Part 3_
[21] Pan Zero (3 Escenario 1967)
*[22] Tony Binarelli (2 Cartomagia 1967, 2 Cartomagia 1970)*
*[23] Ulf Agdur (3 Cartomagia 1967)*
[24] Johnny Lonn (3 Manipulacion 1967)
[25] Dick Koornwinder (3 Cartomagia 1970)
[26] Juan Anton (2 Micromagia 1970)
[27] Arturo de Ascanio (3 Micromagia 1970, 1 Cartomagia 1970 [*])
[28] Topper Martyn (1 Comica 1970, 2 Comica 1973, 2 Comica 1982)
[29] Magic Christian (2 Manipulacion 1970 [*], 1 Manipulacion 1973, 1 Manipulacion 1976, 3 Invento 1979, 1 Manipulacion 1979)
https://mega.co.nz/#!5MI2BYIR!mA4f_i...UCVopI31bMf1cU

_Part 4_
[30] Juan Tamariz (2 Micromagia 1970, 1 Cartomagia 1973 [*])
[31] Richard Ross (Grand Prix 1970, Grand Prix 1973 [*])
*[32] Hans Kazàn (3 Escenario 1973)*
[33] Petrick Gold (Especial 1973)
[34] Jean Merlin (2 Micromagia 1973)
[35] Camilo Vazquez (1 Micromagia 1973 [*])
https://mega.nz/#!4BJVmLbL!vTqVrVuRw...NkP0O5aEmlH4Zc

_Part 5_
[36] Toreno (1 General 1973)
[37] Peter Gloviczki (2 Manipulacion 1973 [*])
*[38] Alexander (3 Manipulacion 1973)*
[39] Tony Cachadina (3 Cartomagia 1973, 2 Cartomagia 1976)
*[40] Trevor Lewis (1 Cartomagia 1976)*
*[41] Aldo Colombini (2 Micromagia 1976 [*])*
[42] Roy Gardner & Wittus Witt (1 Comica 1976 [*])
*[43] The Morettis (1 Escenario 1976 [*])*
[44] Ger Copper (2 Manipulacion 1976, Grand Prix 1979 [*])
https://mega.nz/#!QJxTxCqZ!lXS3tMso0...EAkaIE2A7cZut8

_Part 6_
[45] Louis Gambino (3 Juvenil 1979 [*])
[46] Ferry Gerats (3 Comica 1979 [*])
[47] Peki (2 Manipulacion 1979, 3 Manipulacion 1985)
[48] Gambin (Especial 1979 [*])
[49] Hans Moretti (1 Mentalismo 1979 [*])
[50] Jean-Jacques Sanvert (1 Cartomagia 1979 [*])
*[51] John Hirokawa (1 Junior 1979)*
[52] Vito Lupo (1 General 1979 [*])
[53] Sanada (2 Manipulacion 1979, Especial 1982 [*])
[54] Tommy Wonder (2 Micromagia 1979, 2 General 1988 [*])
https://mega.nz/#!cMQ2VDaA!2fpuBh2-t...na118qd4CdDav4

_Part 7_
[55] John Cornelius (1 Micromagia 1979, 1 Cartomagia 1985 [*])
[56] The Fantasios (2 General 1979)
[57] Pavel (1 Invento 1982 [*])
*[58] Rudy Heuer (3 Manipulacion 1982 [*])*
[59] Orfi (2 Escenario 1982)
[60] Davido (1 Manipulacion 1982, 1 General 1985 [*])
[61] Terry Herbert (3 Comica 1982 [*])
# [62] Jay Scott Berry (2 General 1982 [*])
https://mega.nz/#!8ZxVTBLC!JMYNu8kHI...xoiXH0MBm4mmB4

_Part 8_
*[63] Arsene Lupin (2 Manipulacion 1982, 2 Manipulacion 1991, 3 Invento 2003 [*])*
*[64] Otto Wessely (1 Comica 1982 [*])*
[65] Michael Ammar (1 Micromagia 1982 [*])
[66] Aurelio Paviato (1 Micromagia 1982 [*])
[67] Daryl (1 Cartomagia 1982 [*])
[68] Philippe Socrate (1 General 1982 [*])
*[69] Pepe Carroll (2 Cartomagia 1982, 1 Cartomagia 1988 [*])*
[70] Lance Burton (Grand Prix 1982 [*])
https://mega.nz/#!5NQDHILZ!aOx4FGqLk...iD0kptMBpGHuNA

_Part 9_
[71] Fukai & Kimika (2 General 1985)
*[72] Robert Baxt (3 Comica 1985)*
*[73] Scott Cervine (3 General 1985)*
[74] Joel & Jill (2 Comica 1985)
*[75] Santo & Monique (1 Mentalismo 1985)*
[76] Mahka Tendo (2 Manipulacion 1985)
[77] Michael Weber (2 Micromagia 1985)
[78] Sam Angelico (1 Comica 1985 [*])
[79] Paul Gertner (1 Micromagia 1985 [*])
https://mega.nz/#!BNQShBII!989M2pwRi...mSku7hUAPF9kLM

_Part 10_
[80] Javier & Ana (Grand Prix 1985)
[81] Johnny Ace Palmer (1 Micromagia 1985, Grand Prix 1988 [*])
[82] Yuka (3 General 1988 [*])
*[83] Yogano Jr (3 Invento 1988)*
*[84] Markus Gabriel (3 Manipulacion 1988)*
*[85] The Napoleons (3 Escenario 1988)*
*[86] Chapeau (2 Comica 1988)*
*[87] Joe Givan (1 Micromagia 1988 [*])*
https://mega.nz/#!9BYzhYQC!eZ6bDmmu9...a_4oikgR1hLFjg
[*] Esta rutina, o parte de ella fue premiada.

Voy subiendo de a poco. Chequear este post.

----------

